# STREET FAME CUSTOMS



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

STREET FAME CUSTOMS SAN DIEGO CA, 

WELCOME TO MY WORLD!

A ARM EXTENTION 140.00 WRAPPED  
CUT OUT YOUR CAR/TRUCK READY FOR SET UP TO BE INSTALLED 400.00  
STRESS POINTS STARTING AT 350.00 :wow: 
REAR AXEL WRAP 150.00 :wow: 
FULL FRAME WRAP STARTING AT 1200.00 :wow:
3/4 WRAP 1000.00
CUSTOM MADE WISH BONES..
CALL FOR PRICES ON MOLDED SUSPENTION PARTS. 
:biggrin: 
CALL FOR MORE PRICING ON HYDROS & ANY OTHER QUESTIONS!!! 619 312 3841 125*310*3008


PAINT JOBS STARTING AT 400.00 :wow: TWO STAGE PAINT JOBS NO SINGLE STAGE CRAP!!
CUSTOM PAINTS STARTING AT 1000.00 FIRM
BODY WORK DEPENDING ON WHAT THE CAR LOOKS LIKE....
CUSTOM PATTERNS 


IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTIONS ON ENYTHING HIT ME UP OR PM ME FOR PRICING!!
WE DO IT ALL...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

pics r on there way! :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:rant: my computer sucks! :angry:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wut it do


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jan 15 2010, 01:10 AM~16297774
> *wut it do
> *


chillen tryen to find some pics to post up!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

STREET FAME IS DA BEST PLACE TO TAKE YOUR CAR TO GET THE BEST WORK... GET AT THEM AND DA REAL DEALS WILL START AS LONG AS YO POCKETS ARE SOMEWHAT RIGHT... GOOD LOOKIN OUT CHAIO....[quote=chaio,Jan 14 2010, 11:09 PM~16296926]
STREET FAME CUSTOMS SAN DIEGO CA, 

WELCOME TO MY WORLD!

A ARM EXTENTION 140.00 WRAPPED  
CUT OUT YOUR CAR/TRUCK READY FOR SET UP TO BE INSTALLED 400.00  
STRESS POINTS STARTING AT 350.00 :wow: 
REAR AXEL WRAP 150.00 :wow: 
FULL FRAME WRAP STARTING AT 1200.00 :wow:
3/4 WRAP 1000.00
CUSTOM MADE WISH BONES..
CALL FOR PRICES ON MOLDED SUSPENTION PARTS. 
ALL KOOL AID PARTS!!! :biggrin: 
CALL FOR MORE PRICING ON HYDROS & ANY OTHER QUESTIONS!!! 619 312 3841 125*310*3008
PAINT JOBS STARTING AT 400.00 :wow: TWO STAGE PAINT JOBS NO SINGLE STAGE CRAP!!
CUSTOM PAINTS STARTING AT 1000.00 FIRM
BODY WORK DEPENDING ON WHAT THE CAR LOOKS LIKE....
CUSTOM PATTERNS 
IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTIONS ON ENYTHING HIT ME UP OR PM ME FOR PRICING!!
WE DO IT ALL...   
[/quote]


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

what about videos???????????


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

what it do big luck


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 15 2010, 01:15 AM~16297824
> *what about videos???????????
> *


what ever you got lil cuz my lap top is set trippen!!!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 12:11 AM~16297785
> *chillen tryen to find some pics to post up!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 12:16 AM~16297846
> *what ever you got lil cuz my lap top is set trippen!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

did u get my message





> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 12:11 AM~16297785
> *chillen tryen to find some pics to post up!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 15 2010, 12:19 AM~16297867
> *:thumbsup:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOBEZVRqpSI
single pump street car


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHxSCBHlZlo


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M120tug_8bY


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

over 110 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z9vIvwgNwM


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VoTOzN07Ik


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSusTFAPPLI


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

street fame customs SAN DIEGO


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

San Diego 619, bumberent, don-don
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

STREET FAME SAN DIEGO , WILL GET U ON THE BUMPER AND LOOKING FRESH ,


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 15 2010, 12:37 AM~16297991
> *STREET FAME SAN DIEGO , WILL GET U ON THE BUMPER AND LOOKING FRESH ,
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wudup donaLD


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

candys and patterns


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

STREET FAME CUSTOMS DOES IT ALL STREET CARS AND RADICALS........


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 15 2010, 12:53 AM~16298075
> *STREET FAME CUSTOMS DOES IT ALL STREET CARS AND RADICALS........
> *


AND SOOOOOME :biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

STREET FAME CUSTOMS SAN DIEGO CA, 

WELCOME TO MY WORLD!

A ARM EXTENTION 140.00 WRAPPED 
CUT OUT YOUR CAR/TRUCK READY FOR SET UP TO BE INSTALLED 400.00 
STRESS POINTS STARTING AT 350.00 
REAR AXEL WRAP 150.00 
FULL FRAME WRAP STARTING AT 1200.00 
3/4 WRAP 1000.00
CUSTOM MADE WISH BONES..
CALL FOR PRICES ON MOLDED SUSPENTION PARTS. 
ALL KOOL AID PARTS!!! 
CALL FOR MORE PRICING ON HYDROS & ANY OTHER QUESTIONS!!! 619 312 3841 125*310*3008


PAINT JOBS STARTING AT 400.00 TWO STAGE PAINT JOBS NO SINGLE STAGE CRAP!!
CUSTOM PAINTS STARTING AT 1000.00 FIRM
BODY WORK DEPENDING ON WHAT THE CAR LOOKS LIKE....
CUSTOM PATTERNS 


IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTIONS ON ENYTHING HIT ME UP OR PM ME FOR PRICING!!
WE DO IT ALL...


----------



## Lil Hatt (Sep 23, 2009)

A chaio post up those pics kuzz my lincoln lookin good thanks 2 you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

0z9vIvwgNwM


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i still want to see street fame nm and street fame sd hop!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 09:34 AM~16299805
> *i still want to see street fame nm and street fame sd  hop!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

where are you guys located at? i wanna get my cutlass painted, not to much body work, would like to see if i could bring it by to get an estimate maybe? thanks, and some nice rides and work you guys do


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Jan 15 2010, 10:41 AM~16299855
> *where are you guys located at? i wanna get my cutlass painted, not to much body work, would like to see if i could bring it by to get an estimate maybe? thanks, and some nice rides and work you guys do
> *



WE ARE IN OTAY MESA!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jan 15 2010, 10:40 AM~16299845
> *yup  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP TONE!!! :420:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 10:34 AM~16299805
> *i still want to see street fame nm and street fame sd  hop!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW ITS GONNA HAPPEN BIG DOGG,,,, :yessad:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

ill post more pics soon!! theres alot more!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 11:12 AM~16300583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i met 1 of ur cuzzinz last night dog


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WE GOT THESE TOOO!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 15 2010, 12:15 PM~16300612
> *i met 1 of ur cuzzinz last night dog
> *



I HEARD BIG ANDY! :biggrin: HES A FOOL!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 11:17 AM~16300622
> *I HEARD BIG ANDY! :biggrin:  HES A FOOL!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah hes a cool guy yeah i know that monte he gotz well dog u gonna redo it for him


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 15 2010, 12:19 PM~16300644
> *yeah hes a cool guy yeah i know that monte he gotz well dog u gonna redo it for him
> *


YEAH WE GOTTA FIGURE A WAY TO GET IT OUT HERE!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 11:20 AM~16300658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: so wat up dog u gonna smash on them nm cats that say they street fame


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 11:21 AM~16300667
> *YEAH WE GOTTA FIGURE A WAY TO GET IT OUT HERE!!
> *


ill c if the homie down for a road trip and c if my cutty will lend me hes trailor ill talk ta andy bout it :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 15 2010, 12:22 PM~16300673
> *:thumbsup: so wat up dog u gonna smash on them nm cats that say they street fame
> *


YOU KNOW IT!!!! IT WONT BE HARD!


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

JUST TRYING TO STAY CHIPPER FREE YOU FEEL ME AND GETTING SHIT CLEANED UP AT MY BOYS SPOT STREET FAME!!! HE GOT ME LOOKIN TOOOOO CLEAN RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!!


> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 15 2010, 12:15 AM~16297829
> *what it do big luck
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Jan 15 2010, 12:48 PM~16300856
> *JUST TRYING TO STAY CHIPPER FREE YOU FEEL ME AND GETTING SHIT CLEANED UP AT MY BOYS SPOT STREET FAME!!! HE GOT ME LOOKIN TOOOOO CLEAN RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 12:50 PM~16300867
> *:biggrin:
> *



WELL FELLAS I GOTTA GET TO WORK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

STREET FAME SAN DIEGO ALSO , PAINTS RIMS , AND SMOKES TAIL LIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

DAM YOU GOT MY SHIT LOOKIN WET BUDDY... DATS A STREET FAME PAINT RIGHT THERE CANDY FLAKED OUT JUST READY FOR TRAFFIC... 


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 11:10 AM~16300557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

back wheels :biggrin:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

STREET FAME SAN DIEGO ALSO , PAINTS RIMS , AND SMOKES TAIL LIGHTS :biggrin:



:biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

GOT UR PIC 'S FROM THE HOP WILL POST UP SOON
HAVE ALOT FROM SPRING VALLEY , 43RD , AND FAN MART AND LOCO PICNICS


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jan 15 2010, 01:46 PM~16301378
> *GOT UR PIC 'S FROM THE HOP WILL POST UP SOON
> HAVE ALOT FROM SPRING VALLEY , 43RD , AND FAN MART AND LOCO PICNICS
> *


THATS RIGHT POST EM UP DOGG!! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 15 2010, 01:32 PM~16301197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 15 2010, 12:23 PM~16301708
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Jan 15 2010, 11:48 AM~16300856
> *JUST TRYING TO STAY CHIPPER FREE YOU FEEL ME AND GETTING SHIT CLEANED UP AT MY BOYS SPOT STREET FAME!!! HE GOT ME LOOKIN TOOOOO CLEAN RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 
STREET FAME CUSTOMS BABY


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

STREET FAME GOT THEM SPECIALS CALL/PM FOR WHATEVER!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

was up chaio and street famers :thumbsup: another day anther dollar


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

you see my lac yea the one in the box thanks chaio for get wet and a few more haters dog good looking :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jan 16 2010, 12:10 AM~16306808
> *you see my lac yea the one in the box thanks chaio for get wet and a few more haters dog good looking  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 11:11 PM~16306814
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this is what i look like after it was painted :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Orale got an 8 Tray Regal and need a rear bridge bulit w/ chains. The previous installer screwed me over. How much and where are you located ?


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Jan 16 2010, 12:26 AM~16306942
> *Orale got an 8 Tray Regal and need a rear bridge bulit w/ chains.  The previous installer screwed me over.  How much and where are you located ?
> *


PM SENT! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

>


[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: KOOL AID/STREET FAME!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0


>


[/quote]
IS THAT 95 INCHES!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jan 15 2010, 10:10 PM~16306808
> *you see my lac yea the one in the box thanks chaio for get wet and a few more haters dog good looking  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2010, 05:19 PM~16311111
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YOU MISSED THE CARNA SADA TODAY AT THE SHOP CHIPPER!!! I CANT EVEN WORK NO MORE! :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 16 2010, 03:34 PM~16311197
> *YOU MISSED THE CARNA SADA TODAY AT THE SHOP CHIPPER!!!  I CANT EVEN WORK NO MORE! :wow:
> *



FUCKEN TIGHT ASS!!!! YOU NEVER TOLD ME!!!!      :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 15 2010, 01:03 AM~16297689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is for sale on craigslist


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2010, 06:37 PM~16311581
> *FUCKEN TIGHT ASS!!!! YOU NEVER TOLD ME!!!!           :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


IM STILL BURPING UP CARNE!!! AND BUD LIGHT!! :barf:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WAZ UP CHAIO  :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 16 2010, 09:07 PM~16312621
> *  :biggrin: WAZ UP CHAIO   :biggrin:
> *


PUTTING IN SOME OT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: DONE BY STREET FAME 2 YEARS AGO, YA 2 YEARS AGO  :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 16 2010, 09:12 PM~16312667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jan 16 2010, 10:48 PM~16313399
> * ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP BROTHA HOWS THINGS GOING IN NEW YORK!!!!! WHEN CAN I GO BACK OUT THERE!!!


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

lets set something up fo







r this summer ...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jan 16 2010, 11:10 PM~16313577
> *lets set something up fo
> 
> 
> ...


CHOPPED THAT ASS UP WITH THAT BABY LINCOLN 75 ALL DAY NOT A DROP OF WEIGHT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

chaio what time u leave the shop?


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 16 2010, 10:36 PM~16313782
> *CHOPPED THAT ASS UP WITH THAT BABY LINCOLN  75 ALL DAY NOT A DROP OF WEIGHT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO WEIGHT :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 16 2010, 11:37 PM~16313797
> *NO WEIGHT :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


NOTHING BUTT POWER BABY!!! AND DONT FORGET THAT V8 UNDER THE HOOD!!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 16 2010, 10:57 PM~16313971
> *NOTHING BUTT POWER BABY!!!  AND DONT FORGET THAT V8 UNDER THE HOOD!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 16 2010, 11:09 PM~16314061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL AT STREET FAME


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 17 2010, 12:13 AM~16314088
> *  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT LOOKING GOOD LIL CUZEN KEEP IT UP I KNOW YOU GOT ALOT MORE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 16 2010, 11:15 PM~16314101
> *SHIT LOOKING GOOD LIL CUZEN KEEP IT UP I KNOW YOU GOT ALOT MORE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WELL SHOW THE HATERS WHAT WE GOT GOING ON!!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 16 2010, 11:19 PM~16314137
> *WELL SHOW THE HATERS WHAT WE GOT GOING ON!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 16 2010, 07:03 PM~16312095
> *this car is for sale on craigslist
> *


YEAH HE IS FOR SELL... :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Jan 17 2010, 06:03 AM~16315101
> *YEAH HE IS FOR SELL... :biggrin:
> *


EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE!!!! FOR THE RIGHT AMOUNT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

single pump


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 16 2010, 11:04 PM~16314024
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 16 2010, 11:04 PM~16314024
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 11:08 AM~16316193
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPPf71Ifyc0
> *


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

OG LOZANO ELCO
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

STREET FAME SD RUN THE STREETS OF SAN DIEGO !!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 17 2010, 12:12 PM~16316215
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 17 2010, 12:25 PM~16316281
> *
> 
> *



THATS RIGHT STREET FAME SD DOES BIULD MODEL CARS TOO!!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

RUNNIN THA GAME FROM MODELS TO CARS


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 17 2010, 12:27 PM~16316294
> *RUNNIN THA GAME FROM MODELS TO CARS
> *


YEZZER!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 17 2010, 12:35 PM~16316339
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin: MY OLD CUTTY!!!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

SUCKAZ........


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 17 2010, 11:38 AM~16316345
> *"STREET FAME"!!!*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Jan 17 2010, 12:44 PM~16316386
> *STREET FAME STAY IN TRAFFIC... THERE IS NO BETTER FAME THEN "STREET FAME"!!!
> *


YES SIR... HEY HAVE YOU SEEN ARCH!!!!!!! :wow: WERE HE AT???


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 10:42 AM~16316068
> *EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE!!!!  FOR THE RIGHT AMOUNT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE CUZ YOU KNOW THESE CARS REALLY DONT MEAN SHIT TO ME. IM SELLING CARS DAT FOOLS WISH THEY HAD TO NEVER LET GO!!! STEP YO GAME UP PLAYAZ!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 11:46 AM~16316402
> *YES SIR... HEY HAVE YOU SEEN ARCH!!!!!!! :wow:  WERE HE AT???
> *


I HAVE NOT SEEN ARCH. HE WAS SUPPOSE TO HIT ME UP LAST NIGHT TO ROLL BUT NEVER DID... I WILL TRY TO SEE IF I CAN FIND HIM!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 12:09 AM~16296926
> *STREET FAME CUSTOMS SAN DIEGO CA,
> 
> WELCOME TO MY WORLD!
> ...


 :wow: Wish I was closer!!! Great prices!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 17 2010, 01:06 PM~16316515
> *:wow:  Wish I was closer!!! Great prices!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE HOW YOU LIKE THEM VIDEOS!!! WE GOT MORE JUST GOTTA FIND THEM..


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 01:07 PM~16316519
> *THANKS HOMIE HOW YOU LIKE THEM VIDEOS!!! WE GOT MORE JUST GOTTA FIND THEM..
> *


Alwayz liked whut you guyz alwayz done since the Truucha dayz!!!  but yeah the videos you posted are cool!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 BLACK SHEEP :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 17 2010, 10:35 AM~16316339
> *
> 
> *



fuck chaio you look like a big marano!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

I SEE YOUR STILL MAD ABOUT THE INVITE!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 01:53 PM~16316794
> *:0  :0  BLACK SHEEP  :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 01:28 PM~16316998
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Spell check on mad / made :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 03:19 PM~16317299
> *Spell check on mad / made  :biggrin:
> *


HA HA I GOT YOU I WAS PISSED OFF WHEN I DID THAT !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 02:20 PM~16317309
> *HA HA I GOT YOU I WAS PISSED OFF WHEN I DID THAT !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 12:20 PM~16316587
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


I WISH I COULD FIND SOMEBODY TO BUY THAT BLUE CUTLASS OFF ME FOR THE DIRT WITH THE SET UP!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 06:16 PM~16319682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


      :wow: :wow:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT UP ALVIN


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 11:25 AM~16316282
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



*WHAT'S UP CHAIO HOPE ALL GOOD WITH YOU AND THE STREET FAME FAMILIA IN *****


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 17 2010, 09:02 PM~16320209
> *WHAT'S UP CHAIO HOPE ALL GOOD WITH YOU AND THE STREET FAME FAMILIA IN ****
> *


 :biggrin: WE GOOD..... :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

chaio come get some!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>
ohh i forgot :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2010, 09:10 PM~16320318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 07:11 PM~16320334
> *116 patna!!!!!!!! and it works!!! not 80 inches either!!! :0 :0 :0   *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2010, 09:12 PM~16320356
> *116 patna!!!!!!!! and it works!!! not 80 inches either!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


YOU SURE!! 116 WITH SPRINGS OR WITHOUT????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



U GUYS CRACK ME UP.............HEY PANSON, SO WHO WON , U OR TODD??? :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

chaio remember my regal!!!!! :0 :0 :0 
broke off all of diego the day of the super customs show!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 07:15 PM~16320405
> *YOU SURE!!  116 WITH SPRINGS OR WITHOUT????
> *


its working going up hitting the bumper and you !!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2010, 09:12 PM~16320356
> *116 patna!!!!!!!! and it works!!! not 80 inches either!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


YOU SURE!! 116 WITH SPRINGS OR WITHOUT????


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 09:18 PM~16320441
> *YOU SURE!!  116 WITH SPRINGS OR WITHOUT????
> *


HITTEN THAT WITH OUT SPRINGS.... DONT PISS ME OFF FLUFFER!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 07:16 PM~16320414
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> U GUYS CRACK ME UP.............HEY PANSON, SO WHO WON , U OR TODD???  :0
> *


you tell me dog see the video all i know is spike was moving and lifting that ruler when i hopped and when todd was hopping he had that shit on the floor


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 07:20 PM~16320469
> *HITTEN THAT WITH OUT SPRINGS.... DONT PISS ME OFF FLUFFER!!!
> *


 :angry:    i got a model car of a malibu!!!!! be nice :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2010, 09:21 PM~16320486
> *:angry:       i got a model car of a malibu!!!!! be nice :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

i got a 62 models but it keeps getting stuck for an odd reason

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 07:24 PM~16320526
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :sprint: its a wrap!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2010, 09:26 PM~16320561
> *TTT
> *



TTB FOR HAPPY!!!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

to the bottom


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 07:38 PM~16320730
> *TTB FOR HAPPY!!!
> *


your right next to me with that four!!!! should i keep going!!!   :banghead: :banghead: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2010, 08:20 PM~16320475
> *you tell me dog see the video all i know is spike was moving and lifting that ruler when i hopped and when todd was hopping he had that shit on the floor
> *


UR HOMIE :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 10:08 PM~16321203
> *UR HOMIE  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 17 2010, 08:08 PM~16321203
> *UR HOMIE  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 06:08 AM~16324357
> *:0
> :0  :0
> *




HEY DICK HEAD THERES A SHOW OVER HERE IN MARCH!!! !!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 12:11 PM~16316207
> *
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

THATS WHAT I LIKE IS THE CONSISTANT BUMPER AND NO FORTUNATE BOUNCE YOU FEEL ME. PEOPLE THINK THEY HIT THE BUMER TWICE OUT OF 7 LICKS IS BUMPER CHECKING... GET IT RIGHT!!!


> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 18 2010, 11:58 AM~16326585
> *Nice
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT UP SAN DIEGO!!!! AND COMPANY!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 18 2010, 02:49 PM~16328264
> *WHAT UP SAN DIEGO!!!!  AND COMPANY!!
> *


I LEFT YOU A MESSAGE ON POST YOUR RIDE ABOUT MAKING A HOP IN THE NEXT 3-4 WEEKS!


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 18 2010, 02:49 PM~16328264
> *WHAT UP SAN DIEGO!!!!  AND COMPANY!!
> *


I LIKE THE WAY YOU GOT WHITE BOY MIKE THAT "W" LAST NIGHT AGAINST STEADY CHIPPING... I MEAN STEADY SWINGING!!!! AND THE FUNNY PART IS HE ONLY GOT 5 BATTERIES AND NO WEIGHT AND GOT MORE INCHES THEN THAT BLUE REGAL!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT UP FIVENINE619 WHAT IT DO I C YOU.....


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Jan 18 2010, 04:14 PM~16328510
> *I LIKE THE WAY YOU GOT WHITE BOY MIKE THAT "W" LAST NIGHT AGAINST STEADY CHIPPING... I MEAN STEADY SWINGING!!!! AND THE FUNNY PART IS HE ONLY GOT 5 BATTERIES AND NO WEIGHT AND GOT MORE INCHES THEN THAT BLUE REGAL!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 18 2010, 04:17 PM~16328541
> *:biggrin:
> *


ANY BODY AT THE LOZANO FREE WELDING SHOP?????


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 18 2010, 02:17 PM~16328552
> *WHAT UP FIVENINE619 WHAT IT DO I C YOU.....
> *


 :run:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jan 18 2010, 02:25 PM~16328648
> *ANY BODY AT THE LOZANO FREE WELDING SHOP?????
> *


 :boink:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jan 18 2010, 02:25 PM~16328648
> *ANY BODY AT THE LOZANO FREE WELDING SHOP?????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jan 18 2010, 04:25 PM~16328648
> *ANY BODY AT THE LOZANO FREE WELDING SHOP?????
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 12:15 PM~16316235
> *
> 
> *


how many inches did it hit that day


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 15 2010, 01:03 AM~16297689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone have a video of this car hopping


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 15 2010, 12:25 AM~16297924
> *over 110
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z9vIvwgNwM
> *



Is this something new? I mean it looks like the axle is further back.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2010, 08:11 PM~16332242
> *does anyone have a video of this car hopping
> *


YOU DONT HAVE TO SEE A VIDEO JUST TELL ME WHEN YOU WANT TO PULL UP...
uffin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2010, 09:08 PM~16332185
> *how many inches did it hit that day
> *


113 114


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 18 2010, 10:37 PM~16334801
> *113 114
> *


 :run:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 18 2010, 09:37 PM~16334801
> *113 114
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :uh: :uh: :uh: :drama: :drama: :drama: :loco: :loco:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2010, 10:25 AM~16337756
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Jan 19 2010, 09:25 AM~16337756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

CHAIO DID U GET MY PM ?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 19 2010, 12:37 PM~16340065
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 19 2010, 01:30 PM~16340642
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 19 2010, 03:50 PM~16340827
> *CHAIO DID U GET MY PM ?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

what it do


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Jan 18 2010, 09:53 PM~16332997
> *YOU DONT HAVE TO SEE A VIDEO JUST TELL ME WHEN YOU WANT TO PULL UP...
> uffin:
> *


lol what up bro I called you a while back when you posted it on craigslist I had the cady from sac I dont know it you remember


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

GOOD PEOPLE HIT THEM UP HYDROS NEEDS


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Jan 19 2010, 09:16 PM~16345923
> *GOOD PEOPLE HIT THEM UP HYDROS NEEDS
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:16 PM~16345923
> *GOOD PEOPLE HIT THEM UP HYDROS NEEDS
> *



:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :h5: :h5:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 10:28 AM~16350445
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 20 2010, 03:10 PM~16353959
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 05:12 PM~16353989
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


I HEAR A TORNADO HIT LA THE ONLY THING THAT STOOD ON THE FLOOR WAS YOUR 62 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 20 2010, 05:03 PM~16354706
> *I HEAR A TORNADO HIT LA THE ONLY THING THAT STOOD ON THE FLOOR WAS YOUR 62 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 20 2010, 04:03 PM~16354706
> *I HEAR A TORNADO HIT LA THE ONLY THING THAT STOOD ON THE FLOOR WAS YOUR 62 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :| :| :| :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 05:13 PM~16354857
> *:|  :|  :|  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 20 2010, 05:03 PM~16354706
> *I HEAR A TORNADO HIT LA THE ONLY THING THAT STOOD ON THE FLOOR WAS YOUR 62 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


DAMNIT :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 20 2010, 07:11 PM~16357329
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> DAMNIT :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 08:12 PM~16357345
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 20 2010, 05:03 PM~16354706
> *I HEAR A TORNADO HIT LA THE ONLY THING THAT STOOD ON THE FLOOR WAS YOUR 62 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 20 2010, 05:03 PM~16354706
> *I HEAR A TORNADO HIT LA THE ONLY THING THAT STOOD ON THE FLOOR WAS YOUR 62 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 20 2010, 09:53 PM~16358883
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jan 20 2010, 11:56 PM~16359598
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 20 2010, 11:11 PM~16359104
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 21 2010, 11:29 PM~16371500
> *:boink:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP BIG DOG


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

HELLO!!!! :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 04:57 PM~16387378
> *HELLO!!!! :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


WHAT!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Jan 23 2010, 03:57 PM~16387378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

[tinypic]View My Video[tinypic]


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 05:31 PM~16387633
> *[tinypic]View My Video[tinypic]
> *


TO ALL THOSE THAT TALKED THAT SHIT YOU GUYS R LUCKY THE 64 DIDNT MAKE IT!!!!.....115+ NO SPRINGS....... STREET FAME CUSTOMS SAN DIEGO....... COMING SOON........ :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: DNT RUN NOW!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 05:34 PM~16387648
> *TO ALL THOSE THAT TALKED THAT SHIT YOU GUYS R LUCKY THE 64 DIDNT MAKE IT!!!!.....115+ NO SPRINGS.......  STREET FAME CUSTOMS SAN DIEGO.......  COMING SOON........ :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  DNT RUN NOW!!!
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 04:34 PM~16387648
> *TO ALL THOSE THAT TALKED THAT SHIT YOU GUYS R LUCKY THE 64 DIDNT MAKE IT!!!!.....115+ NO SPRINGS.......  STREET FAME CUSTOMS SAN DIEGO.......  COMING SOON........ :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  DNT RUN NOW!!!
> *


    :run: :run: :run: :drama: :tears: :ugh: :buttkick: :worship: :around: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:yessad:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 03:55 PM~16387794


YOU MUST BE TALKING TO TODD!!!! FROM STREET LIFE THE REAL DEAL!!!! :0 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 03:16 PM~16387519
> *WHAT!!!!
> *


    :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono: :nono: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Jan 23 2010, 05:26 PM~16388010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :drama:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WAS UP BIG PERM!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Jan 23 2010, 06:26 PM~16388010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: HA HA SURE BUDDY!!! IN NOT GONNA FEED YOU WHEN YOU COME DOWN !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 05:28 PM~16388024
> *happy*.. :h5: you go'n to diego next week'n


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> <span style='color:blue'>ITS NOT MY FAULT YOUR A BIG SISSY AND SCARED OF TODD!!!
> :angry: :angry: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: HA HA SURE BUDDY!!! IN NOT GONNA FEED YOU WHEN YOU COME DOWN !!!!!!


ITS NOT MY FAULT YOUR A BIG SISSY AND SCARED OF TODD!!!
:angry: :angry: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :drama:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: HA HA SURE BUDDY!!! IN NOT GONNA FEED YOU WHEN YOU COME DOWN !!!!!!


ITS NOT MY FAULT YOUR A BIG SISSY AND SCARED OF TODD!!!
:angry: :angry: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:
[/quote]
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 23 2010, 04:31 PM~16388045
> *wut's crack'n :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IM GONNA GO EAT!!! AND IF CHAIO GETS THE CAR READY IM THERE WITH THE DEUCE!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: HA HA SURE BUDDY!!! IN NOT GONNA FEED YOU WHEN YOU COME DOWN !!!!!!


ITS NOT MY FAULT YOUR A BIG SISSY AND SCARED OF TODD!!!
:angry: :angry: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:
[/quote]
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> HA HA SURE BUDDY!!! IN NOT GONNA FEED YOU WHEN YOU COME DOWN !!!!!!


ITS NOT MY FAULT YOUR A BIG SISSY AND SCARED OF TODD!!!
:angry: :angry: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:
[/quote]
WHY YOU CALL HIM THE REAL DEAL????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I DONT GET IT!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 04:35 PM~16388068
> *ITS NOT MY FAULT YOUR A BIG SISSY AND SCARED OF TODD!!!
> :angry:  :angry:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


WHY YOU CALL HIM THE REAL DEAL????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I DONT GET IT!!!!! :0 :0 :0
[/quote


YOU KNOW WHY PATNA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 05:34 PM~16388061
> *IM GONNA GO EAT</span>*!!! AND IF CHAIO GETS THE CAR READY IM THERE WITH THE DEUCE!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]


that's the same thing im go'n to do.. :cheesy: so i guess ill see you on the buffet line


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 06:36 PM~16388077
> *WHY YOU CALL HIM THE REAL DEAL????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  I DONT GET IT!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> [/quote
> YOU KNOW WHY PATNA!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CAUSE HE _______! YOU! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 23 2010, 04:37 PM~16388078
> *that's the same thing im go'n to do.. :cheesy:  so i guess ill see you on the buffet line
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 04:37 PM~16388082
> *CAUSE HE _______! YOU! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DONT GET IT CHAIO!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 05:37 PM~16388082
> *CAUSE HE _______! YOU! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :dunno: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

REMEMBER REMEMBER REMEMBER EVERYONE THIS IS NOT A PICNIC OR BBQ JUST A HOP FOR ALL THE PEOPLE TO GET IT ON!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 05:41 PM~16388120
> *REMEMBER REMEMBER REMEMBER EVERYONE THIS IS NOT A PICNIC OR BBQ JUST A HOP FOR ALL THE PEOPLE TO GET IT ON!!!!
> *


    :x: :x: :x: :boink: :boink: :boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

BUT THERE WILL BE CARNE ASADA THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 05:45 PM~16388149
> *BUT THERE WILL BE CARNE ASADA THERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHOS GONNA BE ON THE GRILL??????????//


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 23 2010, 06:48 PM~16388172
> *WHOS GONNA BE ON THE GRILL??????????//
> *


ME AND THE FAM :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

AIGHT PEPS IM OUT BE BACK LATER,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 05:49 PM~16388187
> *ME AND THE FAM :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 23 2010, 05:48 PM~16388172
> *WHOS GONNA BE ON THE GRILL??????????//
> *


not u cause then it will get eatin b4 it gets served
:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :tongue:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 05:49 PM~16388187
> *ME AND THE FAM :biggrin:
> *


 hno:  :barf: 












j/p


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 23 2010, 06:52 PM~16388209
> *not u cause then it will get eatin b4 it gets served
> :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 23 2010, 06:53 PM~16388212
> *hno:    :barf:
> j/p
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I GET DOWN!!!!! NO CAJUN FOOR HERE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 23 2010, 05:52 PM~16388209
> *not u cause then it will get eatin b4 it gets served
> :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :tongue:
> *



YESSIR :biggrin: :biggrin:...........U HILLCREST WHORE......


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 23 2010, 06:17 PM~16388373
> *YESSIR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:...........U HILLCREST WHORE......
> *


 :0 :0 :0








i found ur baby picture :drama: :drama: :drama: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 23 2010, 07:37 PM~16388508
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Looooks like the michelin mans baby :wow:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2010, 07:26 PM~16388894
> *Looooks like the michelin mans baby :wow:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 23 2010, 07:23 PM~16388860
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns: :guns:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

CHIO SHOWEN HOW IT'S DONE uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jan 24 2010, 04:32 AM~16392285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM BRINGS BACK MEMORIES OF THE STR8GRINDIN DAYS ................


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

STREET FAME CUSTOMS SAN DIEGO #1


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 24 2010, 09:58 PM~16399840
> *STREET FAME CUSTOMS SAN DIEGO #1
> *




San Diego 619<<<<<<<<<------------------ FUCKIN QUEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

southsandiego hurry up and fix ur car so i can serve yo ass on some clean street shit


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jan 24 2010, 05:32 AM~16392285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

cant wait to see all the 619 homies put it down on sun. at street fame hyd.


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 25 2010, 07:23 PM~16409477
> *cant wait to see all the 619 homies put it down on sun. at street fame hyd.
> *


u comeing down big perm
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jan 25 2010, 12:48 AM~16401836
> *southsandiego hurry up and fix ur car so i can serve yo ass on some clean street shit
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jan 26 2010, 10:47 AM~16415876
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :run: :run:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jan 26 2010, 10:45 AM~16415858
> *u comeing down big perm
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea me & ron coming.. maybe oj too.. :cheesy:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

SORRY PEOPLE... THERE WILL BE NOT HOP ON THE 31 DUE TO THE FACT THAT SOME SORRY PUNK PIECE OF SHIT LOW LIFE JUMPED MY GATE HERE AT THE SHOP AND STOLE 2 ADEX DUMP AND A DOUBLE PUMP SETUP AND 2 NEW MOTORS TOOLS ECT............... IF THERES ENY INFO FOR THE MISSING PARTS I GOT 2g's FOR THATS INFO IF IT LEADS ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... IM NOT PLAYING TO WHO EVER STOLE THESE PARTS FROM ME IMMA HURT YOU AND I WONT MIND GOING TO PRISON FOR IT......... I SWEAR ....... 619 366 3585 CHAIO....


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2010, 04:49 PM~16419562
> *SORRY PEOPLE... THERE WILL BE NOT HOP ON THE 31 DUE TO THE FACT THAT SOME SORRY PUNK PIECE OF SHIT LOW LIFE JUMPED MY GATE HERE AT THE SHOP AND STOLE 2 ADEX DUMP AND A DOUBLE PUMP SETUP AND 2 NEW MOTORS TOOLS ECT............... IF THERES ENY INFO FOR THE MISSING PARTS I GOT 2g's FOR THATS INFO IF IT LEADS ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... IM NOT PLAYING TO WHO EVER STOLE THESE PARTS FROM ME IMMA HURT YOU AND I WONT MIND GOING TO PRISON FOR IT......... I SWEAR ....... 619 366 3585 CHAIO....
> *


SORRY TO HERE THAT HOMIE HOPE YOU FIND THEM :machinegun:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2010, 04:49 PM~16419562
> *SORRY PEOPLE... THERE WILL BE NOT HOP ON THE 31 DUE TO THE FACT THAT SOME SORRY PUNK PIECE OF SHIT LOW LIFE JUMPED MY GATE HERE AT THE SHOP AND STOLE 2 ADEX DUMP AND A DOUBLE PUMP SETUP AND 2 NEW MOTORS TOOLS ECT............... IF THERES ENY INFO FOR THE MISSING PARTS I GOT 2g's FOR THATS INFO IF IT LEADS ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... IM NOT PLAYING TO WHO EVER STOLE THESE PARTS FROM ME IMMA HURT YOU AND I WONT MIND GOING TO PRISON FOR IT......... I SWEAR ....... 619 366 3585 CHAIO....
> *


:0 :guns:  :buttkick: :around: :sprint:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2010, 04:49 PM~16419562
> *SORRY PEOPLE... THERE WILL BE NOT HOP ON THE 31 DUE TO THE FACT THAT SOME SORRY PUNK PIECE OF SHIT LOW LIFE JUMPED MY GATE HERE AT THE SHOP AND STOLE 2 ADEX DUMP AND A DOUBLE PUMP SETUP AND 2 NEW MOTORS TOOLS ECT............... IF THERES ENY INFO FOR THE MISSING PARTS I GOT 2g's FOR THATS INFO IF IT LEADS ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... IM NOT PLAYING TO WHO EVER STOLE THESE PARTS FROM ME IMMA HURT YOU AND I WONT MIND GOING TO PRISON FOR IT......... I SWEAR ....... 619 366 3585 CHAIO....
> *



Sorry Chaio man!! these haters never stop! A lot of cats were looking forward to the hop also. You should charge at the gate like some of the other cats were saying. I hope you find who did this shit and put hands on them!  :angry:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Jan 27 2010, 07:11 AM~16426879
> *Sorry Chaio man!! these haters never stop! A lot of cats were looking forward to the hop also. You should charge at the gate like some of the other cats were saying. I hope you find who did this shit and put hands on them!   :angry:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: U KNOW WE DOWN FOR THE COUSE TA HELP U OUT FUCK THEM HATERS


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: FUCK...


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 27 2010, 07:09 PM~16433520
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: FUCK...
> *


YEAH DATS SOME COLD SHIT MAN AND YOU KNOW IT WAS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK. WE RARELY GET L.A. SERIOUSLY READY TO GET OUT HERE TO HAVE A GREAT LOW RIDDING DASY WITH US DAYGO RIDERS!!! I SAY CHARGE THE 5-10 TO GET IN AND CALL IT THE DAY ON THE REAL,. SHIT ATLEAST YOU KNOW IF SOME SHIT BREAKS ITS ALREADY AT YOUR SHOP FOR YOU TO MAKE MO MONEY ON TOP OF THE ENTRY CHASRGE YOU FEEL ME!!! BUT I STILL GOT THAT 2G'S UP WITH YOUR 2G'S ON WHOEVER COMES WITH THE INFORMATION LEADING TO THE BITCH ASS JACKER!!!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jan 26 2010, 10:47 AM~16415876
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


tone tell OREO im comming soon for his ass too :0 :0 :0


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

WHAT IT DO LUCKY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

what it do perm....... i need a 64 shell keep your eyes open,, :wow:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Jan 27 2010, 09:00 PM~16435009
> *YEAH DATS SOME COLD SHIT MAN AND YOU KNOW IT WAS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK. WE RARELY GET L.A. SERIOUSLY READY TO GET OUT HERE TO HAVE A GREAT LOW RIDDING DASY WITH US DAYGO RIDERS!!! I SAY CHARGE THE 5-10 TO GET IN AND CALL IT THE DAY ON THE REAL,. SHIT ATLEAST YOU KNOW IF SOME SHIT BREAKS ITS ALREADY AT YOUR SHOP FOR YOU TO MAKE MO MONEY ON TOP OF THE ENTRY CHASRGE YOU FEEL ME!!! BUT I STILL GOT THAT 2G'S UP WITH YOUR 2G'S ON WHOEVER COMES WITH THE INFORMATION LEADING TO THE BITCH ASS JACKER!!!
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 

Any news on the thief??


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 4 2010, 11:20 PM~16517575
> *:0
> 
> Any news on the thief??
> *


NOTHING!!! :angry:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Feb 4 2010, 10:41 PM~16517925
> *NOTHING!!!    :angry:
> *


Ill keep an eye out

Pm me more info....any distinguishing marks???scratches , stampings, hammer marks,etc...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Jan 27 2010, 10:00 PM~16435009
> *YEAH DATS SOME COLD SHIT MAN AND YOU KNOW IT WAS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK. WE RARELY GET L.A. SERIOUSLY READY TO GET OUT HERE TO HAVE A GREAT LOW RIDDING DASY WITH US DAYGO RIDERS!!! I SAY CHARGE THE 5-10 TO GET IN AND CALL IT THE DAY ON THE REAL,. SHIT ATLEAST YOU KNOW IF SOME SHIT BREAKS ITS ALREADY AT YOUR SHOP FOR YOU TO MAKE MO MONEY ON TOP OF THE ENTRY CHASRGE YOU FEEL ME!!! BUT I STILL GOT THAT 2G'S UP WITH YOUR 2G'S ON WHOEVER COMES WITH THE INFORMATION LEADING TO THE BITCH ASS JACKER!!!
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



STILL NOTHING BIG DOGG,,,,, JUST WAITING FOR A NEW DOUBLE TO COME OUT!!!..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 4 2010, 10:20 PM~16517575
> *:0
> 
> Any news on the thief??
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

WAT UP CHAIO WAT IT DO HOMIE


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 14 2010, 11:10 PM~16297781
> *
> 
> *



looking good!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin: sup chiao


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

was up player :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

what up S.D.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Mar 14 2010, 07:22 PM~16889955
> *what up S.D.
> *


Chaio whats up dude you get my message?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY...... TEAM FAME WILL BE OUT SUNDAY NIGHT!!!... WITH SOME SINGLE PUMP LOVE!! THEN NEXT WEEKEND WE HEADING NORTH UP TO BAKERSFIELD CALIFORNIA TO SPREAD THE NAME........... STREET FAME ....... IM STILL ALIVE!!


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Mar 31 2010, 03:09 PM~17056704
> *SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY......   TEAM FAME WILL BE OUT SUNDAY NIGHT!!!...   WITH SOME SINGLE PUMP LOVE!! THEN NEXT WEEKEND WE HEADING NORTH UP TO BAKERSFIELD CALIFORNIA  TO SPREAD THE NAME...........  STREET FAME .......   IM STILL ALIVE!!
> *


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 31 2010, 03:13 PM~17056754
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Feb 28 2010, 08:25 AM~16748611
> *looking good!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK BIG DOGG NICE TO HEAR THAT FROM A OG! IN THE GAME!!>...... :biggrin:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Mar 31 2010, 02:09 PM~17056704
> *SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY......  TEAM FAME WILL BE OUT SUNDAY NIGHT!!!...  WITH SOME SINGLE PUMP LOVE!! THEN NEXT WEEKEND WE HEADING  UP TO BAKERSFIELD CALIFORNIA  TO SPREAD THE NAME...........  STREET FAME .......  IM STILL ALIVE!!
> *


 :biggrin: FIXED WAT IT DO BIG DOWG


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Apr 2 2010, 01:52 AM~17073582
> *:biggrin:  FIXED WAT IT DO BIG DOWG
> *


CHILLEN CHILLEN GETTING SOME STUFF TOGETHER TO ROLL OUT THERE,,,,,,


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 4 2010, 09:29 AM~17091517
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WE DID WHAT WE SAID WE WAS GONNA DO WE TOOK TWO SINGLE PUMPS OUT AND SHUT THE PARKING LOT DOWNNNNNNN..... TEAM FAME A PART OF STREET FAME....


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Apr 5 2010, 09:40 PM~17106980
> *WE DID WHAT WE SAID WE WAS GONNA DO WE TOOK TWO SINGLE PUMPS OUT AND SHUT THE PARKING LOT DOWNNNNNNN.....  TEAM FAME A PART OF STREET FAME....
> *


 :0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

COME GET UR MONEY IN THE PIT..IT'S ALL UP FOR GRABS COMING MAY 30TH


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 6 2010, 09:18 PM~17117580
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cars vs. truck


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT IT DO SANDEIGO??????????


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## SAPO86LS (Apr 8, 2010)

What it do babyboy its me the big FROG from the CITY the HO's call NASTY  hey dog put the new 3 and ahalf ton coils but the shit dont swing what's up with that


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAPO86LS_@Apr 7 2010, 10:21 PM~17129645
> *What it do babyboy its me the big FROG from the CITY the HO's call NASTY   hey dog put the new 3 and ahalf ton coils but the shit dont swing what's up with that
> *


TRY PUTTING SOME USED 4 1/2 TONS NOT A FULL STACK... AND PUT A 11 GEAR,,,


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

WAT IT DO WAS NEW THIS WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 7 2010, 09:13 PM~17128547
> *WHAT IT DO SANDEIGO??????????
> *


I AM SAN DIEGO!! HAHA.. MAN BIG AL IM BOUT TO TEAR SAN DIEGO TO SHREEDS... MY OWN PEOPLE HATEN ON ME WTF..... OH WE'LL MY MOMMA TOLD ME SO..... IMMA KNOCK THESE HATERS DOWN ONE BY ONE.............. WHO SAID IT SAN DIEGOS ONE AND ONLY....(CHAIO) YOU BACK YARD BOOGIES CANT GET CLOSE WONT GET CLOSE NO MATTER WHO YOU GOT ON YOUR SIDE... STREET FAME FOR LIFE I MADE MY MARK IN THIS GAME, ALL YOU OTHERS DUMBSHITS R LIGHT YEARS BEHIND........ AND IM ONLY 25 YEARS OLD WITH A STRONG 15 YEARS IN THIS HOPPING SHIT....!!!!!! COME TEST IT EVERYONE IS INVITED!..    :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Apr 8 2010, 10:32 AM~17133484
> *WAT IT DO    WAS NEW THIS WEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


A DOUBLE PUMP MAYBE 2 AND SOME SINGLES AND A RADICAL,,,, HAHAHHAAAA :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Apr 8 2010, 09:39 AM~17133530
> *I AM SAN DIEGO!!  HAHA.. MAN BIG AL IM BOUT TO TEAR SAN DIEGO TO SHREEDS...  MY OWN PEOPLE HATEN ON ME WTF.....  OH WE'LL MY MOMMA TOLD ME SO.....  IMMA KNOCK THESE HATERS DOWN ONE BY ONE..............    WHO SAID IT  SAN DIEGOS ONE AND ONLY....(CHAIO)  YOU BACK YARD BOOGIES CANT GET CLOSE WONT GET CLOSE NO MATTER WHO YOU GOT ON YOUR SIDE...  STREET FAME FOR LIFE  I MADE MY MARK IN THIS GAME, ALL YOU OTHERS DUMBSHITS R LIGHT YEARS BEHIND........ AND IM ONLY 25 YEARS OLD WITH A STRONG 15 YEARS IN THIS HOPPING SHIT....!!!!!!  COME TEST IT EVERYONE IS INVITED!..       :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

where u guys located at? i tried finding it before but no luck, i know i get on the 905 but hell where at once i get to the intersection??


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WAS UP CHAIO!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio+Apr 8 2010, 09:41 AM~17133555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:h5:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@Apr 8 2010, 10:54 AM~17134186
> *where u guys located at? i tried finding it before but no luck, i know i get on the 905 but hell where at once i get to the intersection??
> *


 IF IM CORRECT ITS ON AIRWAY ROAD


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2010, 11:56 AM~17134200
> *WAS UP CHAIO!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


CHILLEN HERE AT WORK... WHAT UP WITH YOU!!!! ANSWER YOUR PHONE DICK HEAD!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@Apr 8 2010, 11:54 AM~17134186
> *where u guys located at? i tried finding it before but no luck, i know i get on the 905 but hell where at once i get to the intersection??
> *


905 EAST WHEN YOU GET UP TO OTAY MESA CENTER ROAD.. WE RIGHT BEHIND THE NAPA BIULDING CANT MISS IT..... CARS LOW LOWS EVERYWERE....


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Apr 8 2010, 12:32 PM~17135017
> *905 EAST WHEN YOU GET UP TO OTAY MESA CENTER ROAD.. WE RIGHT BEHIND THE NAPA BIULDING CANT MISS IT.....  CARS LOW LOWS EVERYWERE....
> *


good lookin out homie, im tryin to google map that shit, is itbefore the airport over there? do i need to take a left or right? whats ur guys hours? thanks homie


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

i found where the napa is, last time i looked for u guys i didnt go far enough


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

well shit now im confused again, lol i checked airway road and thats a lil off the 905, i guess ur exact adress would be best lol


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Apr 8 2010, 12:32 PM~17135017
> *905 EAST WHEN YOU GET UP TO OTAY MESA CENTER ROAD.. WE RIGHT BEHIND THE NAPA BIULDING CANT MISS IT.....  CARS LOW LOWS EVERYWERE....
> *


THIS IS THE CORRECT ADRESSS I JUST DIDNT REMEMBER THE NAME OF THE STREET U GOT THE CORRECT ADRESS FROM THE MAN HIMSELF CHAIO THE OWNER :0 :0 ASK FOR CHIPPER CHAIO :0 :0 U READY TO STEP YO GAME UP THATS THA SPOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Apr 8 2010, 05:07 PM~17136754
> *THIS IS THE CORRECT ADRESSS I JUST DIDNT REMEMBER THE NAME OF THE STREET U GOT THE CORRECT ADRESS FROM THE MAN HIMSELF CHAIO THE OWNER :0  :0  ASK FOR CHIPPER CHAIO  :0  :0  U READY TO STEP YO GAME UP THATS THA SPOT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HAHA FUNNY FUCKER!!! CHIPPER... THE ADDRESS IS 1655 OTAY MESA CENTER ROAD SAN DIEGO CA 92154.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Apr 8 2010, 06:46 PM~17138158
> *HAHA FUNNY FUCKER!!! CHIPPER...    THE ADDRESS IS 1655 OTAY MESA CENTER ROAD SAN DIEGO CA 92154.
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: I GOT A PROJECT FOR U HOPEFULLY IN A FEW MONTHS




























STREET CAR


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks homies, ill try and get over there real soon


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@Apr 9 2010, 10:26 AM~17143914
> *thanks homies, ill try and get over there real soon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Apr 8 2010, 08:17 PM~17138380
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I GOT A PROJECT FOR U HOPEFULLY IN A FEW MONTHS
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THATS GRANDMA CLEAN... :wow:


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Apr 9 2010, 04:59 PM~17146689
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP Q!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT UP SAN DIEGO BIG AL IS IN THE HOUSE LOOKING FOR A HOP!!!!


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Apr 8 2010, 11:29 AM~17134997
> *CHILLEN HERE AT WORK... WHAT UP WITH YOU!!!!  ANSWER YOUR PHONE DICK HEAD!!
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :ninja: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Apr 9 2010, 03:34 PM~17146952
> *WHAT UP Q!
> *


Sup Chiao Good hop sunday


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

well i went thru this whole topic and the only number i found was chaio's, is that the only number i need? im just trying to find out there hours, i wanna stop by saturday, just hoping u guys are there, thanks


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin: street fame SD#1


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

WHATS UP CHAIO?


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17213422
> *WHATS UP CHAIO?
> *


NOTHING MUCH MAN JUST TRYING TO STAY BUSY AND PAY THESE BILLS!! :biggrin: 
HOWS BIZZ OUT THERE IN N.M??


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

* You homies still somewhere in Diego, right?I was there on R&R
a couple weeks ago. Didn't really see any rides,tho.....I was staying up
over on Rosecrans. Nice little spot.....I plan on me & the wifey are going
back there when I come from Iraq.....Post up some more pics...!!! 
Plan on getting another low-low when I come back, too.....:thumbsup: 
This was the view from the room.....pretty nice. (cheap too...!):biggrin: *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

:wave: chaio


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT UP.. WHAT UP,,


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## low760low (May 27, 2009)

T T T


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3r9FqT7Pz8


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

Good Shit sunday Game Over still serving those clowns


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@May 3 2010, 04:15 PM~17376260
> *Good Shit sunday Game Over still serving those clowns
> *


GOOD SHIT...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Sup foolio..... How you been homie :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2010, 10:38 PM~17381961
> *Sup foolio..... How you been homie :biggrin:
> *


 IGHT JUST TRYING TO STAY BUSY,,,,,, ITS HARD OUT HERE,, :biggrin: WHAT UP WITH YOU HOWS THINGS GOING IN VEGAS.....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 3 2010, 10:43 PM~17382060
> *IGHT JUST TRYING TO STAY BUSY,,,,,,  ITS HARD OUT HERE,, :biggrin:  WHAT UP WITH YOU HOWS THINGS GOING IN VEGAS.....
> *


couldn't be better . Imma take a vacation soon to ol' S.D and check out some property


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2010, 10:45 PM~17382101
> *couldn't be better . Imma take a vacation soon to ol' S.D  and check out some property
> *


haha im bout to take me a little vacation to vegas.....


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

whats up chaio, stopped by ur shop a couple saturdays ago, met a few of your guys, real cool peeps man, helped me out with a few things on my ride, hopefully soon ill be helping u pay those bills, talked to your neighbors about paint, and ill be lookin to have yall do some patterns on my ride, wish i would have known about you guys a few years ago :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WHO GOT SERVED;;;;;;;;;;;BY DA LINCOLN


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@May 5 2010, 10:20 AM~17398815
> *<span style='color:blue'>what*


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 7 2010, 09:37 AM~17418152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0
GET ME THAT VIEDO CHAIO SO I CAN DO WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT, WITH DA 64 ON JUNE 7


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WOW


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 10 2010, 07:25 PM~17447961
> *
> 
> *


DA WILD THANG


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

i been calling for days bro and it keep going to vmail hit me up i need something done asap


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 10 2010, 07:25 PM~17447961
> *
> 
> *



:0


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 13 2010, 03:27 PM~17480207
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MONTE CARLO SD (Sep 25, 2003)

TTT

CHAIO, WAD UP HOMIE !!!!!!!...... HOWS THE FAMILY DOING.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONTE CARLO SD_@May 13 2010, 07:08 PM~17482107
> *TTT
> 
> CHAIO, WAD UP HOMIE !!!!!!!...... HOWS THE FAMILY DOING.
> *



CHILLEN CHILLEN HOW YOU BEEN OUT THERE IN VEGAS...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 16 2010, 05:45 PM~17508098
> *CHILLEN CHILLEN HOW YOU BEEN OUT THERE IN VEGAS...
> *


BIG AL SAID IT</span>


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 16 2010, 09:53 PM~17510077
> *BIG  AL  SAID IT</span>
> *


almost... :biggrin:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 17 2010, 11:29 AM~17515709
> *almost... :biggrin:
> *


WHO SAID IT;;WATCH OUT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 18 2010, 11:47 PM~17536254
> *WHO SAID IT;;WATCH OUT
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 19 2010, 10:17 AM~17539999
> *:0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 19 2010, 11:21 AM~17540030
> *:0  :0
> :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

back bumper status :wow: 
quote=babymo1616,May2010, 08:59 AM








:biggrin:


----------



## CombatK9Inc (Apr 23, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@May 20 2010, 09:56 AM~17550999
> *back bumper status  :wow:
> quote=babymo1616,May2010, 08:59 AM
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

ttt FOR STREET FAME SAN DIEGO :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## STREET FAMER (May 25, 2010)

CHAIO DOIN THA DAMN THING ... STREET FAME CUSTOMS....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT</span>


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREET FAMER_@Jun 25 2010, 01:34 AM~17883225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam CHAIO looking real good bROther.....TTT for Street Fame


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Jun 25 2010, 09:29 PM~17889517
> *dam CHAIO looking real good bROther.....TTT for Street Fame
> *


THANKS BIG DOGG!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 25 2010, 09:13 PM~17889961
> *THANKS BIG DOGG!
> *


lets get this thang cracken doctor


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREET FAMER_@Jun 25 2010, 02:34 AM~17883225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET FAMER_@Jun 25 2010, 02:34 AM~17883225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## loveispain (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO_@Jun 29 2010, 04:41 PM~17919755
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT GOODTIMES SHIRTS GETTING WORLD FAMOUS 
STOPPING IN TO SHOW YOU HOMIES SOME LOVE...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FOR ALL YOUR BUMPER CHECKING NEEDS HIT UP STREET FAME SD HE WILL GET YOU RIGHT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jul 1 2010, 03:17 PM~17938235
> *FOR ALL YOUR BUMPER CHECKING NEEDS HIT UP STREET FAME SD HE WILL GET YOU RIGHT
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## STREET FAMER (May 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREET FAMER_@Jun 25 2010, 01:34 AM~17883225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 6 2010, 11:15 AM~17972974
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :uh: TOLD U........ALWAYS EATING :wow: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2010, 02:01 PM~17974410
> *:uh: TOLD U........ALWAYS EATING :wow:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974520
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :h5: WHAT UP PERM!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2010, 03:01 PM~17974410
> *:uh: TOLD U........ALWAYS EATING :wow:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

ILL TELL YALL WHAT BRING ME A CAR AND LET ME SHOW YOU WHAT ITS SHOULD DO... NOT TALKEN SHIT JUST LEARNED TO PERFECT THIS PISTON PUMP SHIT!!,,,, TO ALL JUST CALL THAT NUMBER AT THE BOTTOM OF MY SCREEN..... STREET FAME SD NO HATEN AROUND HERE!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2010, 04:17 PM~17975586
> *:h5: WHAT UP PERM!
> *


 :wave: sup homie.. how you & watcher do'n :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 6 2010, 06:34 PM~17976886
> *:wave:  sup homie.. how you & watcher do'n :biggrin:
> *


chilln homie..........u know!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 6 2010, 05:40 PM~17976334
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


TELL ME IM LYING :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2010, 07:36 PM~17976910
> *TELL ME IM LYING  :biggrin:
> *


haha HE ALWAYS TALKEN BOUT KING TACO!!! HAHAHAA


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

SO WHO WANNA BRING ME A CAR!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

ME ME PICK ME )


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 6 2010, 10:05 PM~17979349
> *haha HE ALWAYS TALKEN BOUT KING TACO!!! HAHAHAA
> *


THAT SOUNDS GOOD RIGHT NOW...............IM HUNGRY  































FUCKN HAPPY........SEE WHAT HE STARTED


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 7 2010, 01:23 AM~17980542
> *THAT SOUNDS GOOD RIGHT NOW...............IM HUNGRY
> FUCKN HAPPY........SEE WHAT HE STARTED
> *


YUP :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 6 2010, 05:55 PM~17976455
> *ILL TELL YALL WHAT BRING ME A CAR AND LET ME SHOW YOU WHAT ITS SHOULD DO... NOT TALKEN SHIT JUST LEARNED TO PERFECT THIS PISTON PUMP SHIT!!,,,, TO ALL JUST CALL THAT NUMBER AT THE BOTTOM OF MY SCREEN..... STREET FAME SD  NO HATEN AROUND HERE!
> *


  :nono:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 6 2010, 10:05 PM~17979357
> *SO WHO WANNA BRING ME A CAR!!!
> *


what;;;happened????? huh


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 8 2010, 09:12 AM~17991276
> *what;;;happened????? huh
> *


YOU TELL ME??


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## STREET FAMER (May 25, 2010)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 8 2010, 09:12 AM~17991276
> *what;;;happened????? huh
> *


GET OFF MY PAGE WITH THAT SHIT!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 15 2010, 07:34 PM~18057944
> *GET OFF MY PAGE WITH THAT SHIT!
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 15 2010, 07:34 PM~18057944
> *GET OFF MY PAGE WITH THAT SHIT!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :drama:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

MY CHIPPER!!!!! TRUEBLUE!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

I WILL POST MORE LATER TONIGHT!!


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

WHATS UP PRIMO WHAT YOU THINK CAN YOU HELP OUT MY LINCOLN


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigANDY87lux_@Jul 16 2010, 05:43 PM~18064354
> *WHATS UP PRIMO WHAT YOU THINK CAN YOU HELP OUT MY LINCOLN
> *


I GOT YOU BIG CUZEN ITS AT THE FAME ILL TAKE CARE OF IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## STREET FAMER (May 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 16 2010, 04:33 PM~18064285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nicoderm: LOOK'N GOOD CUZIN...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 16 2010, 04:33 PM~18064285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro :wow:


----------



## STREET FAMER (May 25, 2010)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET FAMER_@Jul 20 2010, 06:42 PM~18096069
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice What it Do Blue!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Jul 23 2010, 01:29 PM~18123240
> *Nice What it Do Blue!!
> *


CHILLEN RIGHT HERE AT THE SHOP WAITEN FOR SOME METAL...


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Getting back into the Low Low game. Where is the spot on Sunday nights?


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Jul 23 2010, 01:57 PM~18123459
> *Getting back into the Low Low game.  Where is the spot on Sunday nights?
> *


THANKS TO SOME DUMMYS LAST WEEKEND WE GOT KICKED OUTTA OUR LAST SPOT I DONT KNOW WERE WE GOING KNOW....... PEOPLE BE FIGHTING OUT THERE THAT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH LOWRIDEN!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I SAY J STREET AGAIN


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Damn Thats. Sucks. I'm a Solo Rider. So let me know

Peace. . .


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jul 23 2010, 01:31 PM~18123766
> *I SAY J STREET AGAIN
> *


rookie


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

where you at fool im going to the shop right now lets do this i heard last night was a house call :0 :0 :0


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Jul 26 2010, 04:27 PM~18145225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A REALLY NICE PAINT JOB WHO DID THAT??? :biggrin:


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

lazanos towing one of his workers does paint :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Jul 26 2010, 11:56 PM~18149950
> *lazanos towing one of his workers does paint  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## MR CADILLAC COWBOY (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Jul 26 2010, 03:27 PM~18145225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ROUND 2


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

BRING THAT SLIVER 90 TO THE PICNIC AND LETS DO THIS :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:0 back too the top


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 2 2010, 08:41 PM~18212061
> *:0  back too the top
> *


x2


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

STREE FAME #1 

KNEE DEEP+FOSHO+LOW BOTTOMS= GAME OVER FOR ANYBODY WHO AINT US :biggrin:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Aug 4 2010, 10:01 AM~18226788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats whats up CHAIO putting it down for the 619 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Aug 4 2010, 01:36 PM~18227563
> *dats whats up CHAIO putting it down for the 619 :biggrin:
> *


IM TRYING DOGG... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 01:47 PM~18227654
> *IM TRYING DOGG... :biggrin:
> *


HEARD YOU GUYS SERVED TODD :0 :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP FAMERS :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 4 2010, 02:38 PM~18228106
> *HEARD YOU GUYS SERVED TODD  :0  :thumbsup:  KEEP IT UP FAMERS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 06:32 PM~18230582
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT U SMILIN AT :twak:


U DIDNT EVEN TAKE ME N HAPPY OR THE WATCHER TO KING TACO :angry:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 11:47 AM~18227654
> *IM TRYING DOGG... :biggrin:
> *


your doing it bRO :biggrin: :biggrin:and your doing it big :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 4 2010, 06:32 PM~18230582
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 4 2010, 09:08 PM~18232595
> *:wave:
> *


HEY YOU COCK BOY WHERE YOU BEEN AT!!!! FUCKEN WEENIE!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2010, 07:28 PM~18231682
> *WHAT U SMILIN AT :twak:
> U DIDNT EVEN TAKE ME N HAPPY OR THE WATCHER TO KING TACO  :angry:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Aug 4 2010, 10:01 AM~18226788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2010, 08:40 AM~18235131
> *HEY YOU COCK BOY WHERE YOU BEEN AT!!!! FUCKEN WEENIE!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


WHERE you been at fatass!!!!!!!!fucking piggy!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 5 2010, 08:09 AM~18235319
> *WHERE you been at fatass!!!!!!!!fucking piggy!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


fucken sissy!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2010, 01:35 PM~18236865
> *fucken sissy!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

HERE ARE THE PICS DAWG


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 5 2010, 01:24 PM~18237290
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


fuckin plucky!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 6 2010, 02:36 AM~18242901
> *F *YOUUUUU FLUFFER !!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Aug 5 2010, 08:33 PM~18240453
> *HERE ARE THE PICS DAWG
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :wow:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 6 2010, 06:36 PM~18248378
> *F      YOUUUUU  FLUFFER !!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Aug 5 2010, 08:37 PM~18240500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 6 2010, 07:37 PM~18248388
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP CHICA WHAT T F YOU DOING????????


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ma bad homie i didnt leave da piere till 3am and didnt catch noting :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: ill c you on the 22nd bring your hopper i got mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Aug 4 2010, 11:01 AM~18226788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 6 2010, 09:47 PM~18249039
> *ma bad homie i didnt leave da piere till 3am and didnt catch noting :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ill c you on the 22nd bring your hopper i got mine  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 6 2010, 10:04 PM~18249142
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Aug 4 2010, 11:01 AM~18226788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 7 2010, 03:46 PM~18252968
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 7 2010, 02:50 PM~18252994
> *:biggrin:
> *


BUMPER ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## STREET FAMER (May 25, 2010)

:biggrin: STREET FAME CUSTOMS SANDIEGO... uffin: :420: uffin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: sup chaio


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 9 2010, 11:03 AM~18264274
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

its josh homie, dude said hes shipping the flake out today, ill drop it off once i get it


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 9 2010, 04:49 PM~18267327
> *its josh homie, dude said hes shipping the flake out today, ill drop it off once i get it
> *


OK THAT WILL WORK MAN CARS JUST ABOUT DONE...


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 10 2010, 08:03 AM~18274053
> *OK THAT WILL WORK MAN CARS JUST ABOUT DONE...
> *


  :biggrin: coo cant wait to see it man, i know one of my old batts was bad, but i thik ill keep the others for backups? shit there 5 1/2 yrs old though so idk lol


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

STREET FAME TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: definitley the only shop my ride will be going too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

so ur bro gonna seal up my hood? lmk and when u want me drop off the rest of the loot, is the painter gonna want half up front then the rest when complete or all up front, call me or text me if u get a chance   thanks homie


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Aug 12 2010, 08:29 PM~18297007
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

what up chaio bet your ass is busy. the day is coming.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 17 2010, 10:10 PM~18338561
> *what up chaio bet your ass is busy. the day is coming.
> *


IM STILL HERE SUN BURNT HUNGRY SLEEPY MAD THE HOLE 9 YARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

> IM STILL HERE SUN BURNT HUNGRY SLEEPY MAD THE HOLE 9 YARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/quo
> 
> Cry me a river.. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> > IM STILL HERE SUN BURNT HUNGRY SLEEPY MAD THE HOLE 9 YARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> > [/quo
> >
> > Cry me a river.. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:
> ...


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

sup chaio, u was hittin everybodys switch on sunday good shit homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## mannyjr520 (Jul 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

:wave: :worship: :wave:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 26 2010, 06:53 PM~19170738
> *
> *



whats up


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

STREET FAME SAN DIEGO BACK TO THE TOP,,,,,,,,, PEOPLE NEED WORK PM ME OR LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WANT NO BULLSHITTERS NO FREEBEES YOU SEEN THE DOUBLE PUMP GREEN 64 117+ AND MY BLUE SINGLE PUMP CUTTY 95+ HIT ME HIT ME,,,,


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

seen some of the new years pics and videos. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
did darell have the 62 there?


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 10 2011, 03:36 PM~19557871
> *seen some of the new years pics and videos. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> did darell have the 62 there?
> *


NOPE, HE TOOK IT APART,


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

oh shit? higher?????
you fuckin guys are killing me a was gonna build show cars this year!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 10 2011, 03:32 PM~19557824
> *STREET FAME SAN DIEGO BACK TO THE TOP,,,,,,,,,  PEOPLE NEED WORK PM ME OR LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WANT NO BULLSHITTERS NO FREEBEES YOU SEEN THE DOUBLE PUMP  GREEN 64 117+ AND MY BLUE SINGLE PUMP CUTTY 95+ HIT ME HIT ME,,,,
> *


i seen 119" on the dbl and 95" on the single


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 10 2011, 03:46 PM~19557958
> *oh shit?  higher?????
> you fuckin guys are killing me a was gonna build show cars this year!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 10 2011, 06:15 PM~19558207
> *:wave:
> *


whats up hommie?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 10 2011, 04:18 PM~19558243
> *whats up hommie?
> *


SAME SHIT, DIFFERENT DAY..............U ?


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 10 2011, 04:14 PM~19558202
> *i seen 119" on the dbl and 95" on the single
> *


WHAT UP MUFASA, WHENS THE NEXT SHOW IN LA,


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*STREET FAME doing it for the 2011. Chaio keep up the good work...*_ 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 10 2011, 04:58 PM~19558616
> *STREET FAME doing it for the 2011. Chaio keep up the good work...
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS DOGG


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 10 2011, 06:19 PM~19558263
> *SAME SHIT, DIFFERENT DAY..............U ?
> *


tryin to finish this 64. 2 pumps 4 batts. gonna DO 84INCHES !!! :biggrin: lol
6 INCHES OF SNOW OUTSIDE AND MY SHOP IS ABOUT 40DEGREES INSIDE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 10 2011, 06:03 PM~19559233
> *tryin to finish this 64.  2 pumps 4 batts.  gonna DO  84INCHES  !!! :biggrin:  lol
> 6 INCHES OF SNOW OUTSIDE AND MY SHOP IS ABOUT  40DEGREES INSIDE !!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

TTT STREET FAME


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

[Chaio whats crackin big dogg. 619 up in this ALWAYS STRAIGHT TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sikonenine_@Jan 10 2011, 07:55 PM~19560510
> *[Chaio whats crackin big dogg. 619 up in this ALWAYS STRAIGHT TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BUMP,,,,


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 02:09 AM~16296926
> *STREET FAME CUSTOMS SAN DIEGO CA,
> 
> WELCOME TO MY WORLD!
> ...


dam good prices...... :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 10 2011, 06:03 PM~19559233
> *tryin to finish this 64.  2 pumps 4 batts.  gonna DO  84INCHES  !!! :biggrin:  lol
> 6 INCHES OF SNOW OUTSIDE AND MY SHOP IS ABOUT  40DEGREES INSIDE !!!  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: i wanna see it hit 84" :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 10 2011, 10:26 PM~19562468
> *:wow:  i wanna see it hit 84"  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 10 2011, 09:16 PM~19561675
> *dam good prices...... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

AND IM LOOKING AT A BIULDING RIGHT NOW FOR THE SECOND SHOP STREET FAME CUSTOMS PAINT AND HYDROS,,,


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

*What up GEE!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 11 2011, 10:35 AM~19565842
> *What up GEE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 11 2011, 06:32 PM~19569629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

chaio what upper, i need a spindle and a- arm swap on on my regal.i'm a hit u soon dogg.
:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 11 2011, 06:32 PM~19569629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sikonenine_@Jan 11 2011, 08:24 PM~19570835
> *chaio what upper, i need a spindle and a- arm swap on on my regal.i'm a hit u soon dogg.
> :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


Fo sho dogg, let me know,


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Jan 12 2011, 03:57 AM~19573149
> *TTMFT
> *


JOEY WHAT UP


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

to the top for STREET FAME doing it big.......................


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

What up Chaio.... here is a diffrent shot


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 12 2011, 08:34 PM~19580069
> *What up Chaio.... here is a diffrent shot
> 
> 
> ...


REAL SINGLE PUMP THE TRUTH IS IN THE TRUNK, :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/...t=VIDEO0036.mp4

STREET FAME DOUBLE PUMP


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/...t=VIDEO0041.mp4

HERES MY SINGLE PUMP KILLEN EM!! STREET FAME TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 14 2011, 10:08 PM~19601409
> *http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/...t=VIDEO0036.mp4
> 
> STREET FAME DOUBLE PUMP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 14 2011, 10:10 PM~19601433
> *http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/...t=VIDEO0041.mp4
> 
> HERES MY SINGLE PUMP KILLEN EM!!    STREET FAME TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO+Jan 14 2011, 10:08 PM~19601409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: STREET FAME TTT.....


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

TTT FOR MY HOMIES


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 15 2011, 08:16 AM~19603969
> *TTT
> *


you got any frames ready to go it dnt matter what it is g body caddy or lincion ..or malbiu wagon ...need a new car to play wth... lmk ..pm me


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 18 2011, 05:13 PM~19632456
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:          STREET FAME TTT.....
> *


CHAIO UR A BAD MOTHER FUCKEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

WHATS CRACKIN' CHAIO... GLAD TO SEE YOUR IN CHARGE OF THE GAME


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Jan 21 2011, 09:18 AM~19658561
> *CHAIO UR A BAD MOTHER FUCKEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 21 2011, 04:37 PM~19661808
> *WHATS CRACKIN' CHAIO... GLAD TO SEE YOUR IN CHARGE OF THE GAME
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

BUMP TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

big ups to chaio n gt for doin their thing


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

ENYONE NEED SOME WORK HIT ME UP BEST PRICES A
IN TOWN,,, HIGHEST HOPPERS AROUND, AND I ALSO DO CLEAN SETUPS,,, NOT ONLY HOPPER, HIT ME UP, ALL LOWLIFE PARTS, AND BBC COILS,


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 25 2011, 07:15 PM~19697311
> *ENYONE NEED SOME WORK HIT ME UP BEST PRICES A
> IN TOWN,,,    HIGHEST HOPPERS AROUND,  AND I ALSO DO CLEAN SETUPS,,,  NOT ONLY HOPPER, HIT ME UP, ALL LOWLIFE PARTS, AND BBC COILS,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 26 2011, 11:28 PM~19710004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:WHAT UP CHAIO?....... :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT GT!


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 1 2011, 08:57 AM~19755178
> *:WHAT UP CHAIO?....... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Feb 1 2011, 08:38 AM~19755066
> *
> *


AN DEN! :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:


*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 

[/quote]


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

*JUST FINISHED THIS 64 UP YESTERDAY DID THE LOCK UP SLIP YOKE CHROMED THE REAR END AND DID THE DISK BRAKE CONVERSION... THESE REAR ENDS MAKE YOUR RIDE SO MUCH SMOTHER,,,,,,
* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *STREET FAME CUSTOMS* :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 4 2011, 11:00 AM~19787550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What are those disc brakes off of ?. Looks good


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Feb 4 2011, 01:39 PM~19787874
> *What are those disc brakes off of ?. Looks good
> *


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

BUMP TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 4 2011, 12:00 PM~19787550
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*LOOKS GOOD.*


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Sup chaio?


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

[/quote]

nice ! !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Feb 6 2011, 02:06 PM~19802330
> *Sup chaio?
> *


chillen in the sun hows the weather out there??


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 6 2011, 05:01 PM~19802999
> *chillen in the sun hows the weather out there??
> *



Shitty as hell... snowy, icy, and cold as shit...


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Feb 7 2011, 09:54 AM~19808032
> *Shitty as hell... snowy, icy, and cold as shit...
> *


i can imagn iv been watching the news you guys r getting slammed with snow and that cold weather,, hows the hop game out there? Andrew still runnimg the show


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 7 2011, 11:12 AM~19808150
> *i can imagn iv been watching the news you guys r getting slammed with snow and that cold weather,,  hows the hop game out there? Andrew still runnimg the show
> *



Yup.... :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

NO COMP,,, THATS GOOD,


----------



## LIFETIMER (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO+Jan 14 2011, 11:08 PM~19601409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES ALL DAY 
WHAT UP CHAIO


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

:nicoderm: WHAT UP


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mannyjr520 (Jul 4, 2008)

GT TTT


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

W T F


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

wutz up homie :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

big al said so


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 4 2011, 01:00 PM~19787550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*Hey Chaio what kind of rearend are you using??? Looks firme*_


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Feb 21 2011, 06:45 PM~19926565
> *Hey Chaio what kind of rearend are you using???  Looks firme
> *


BRING YOUR CAR AND ILL PUT ONE ON FOR YOU!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 21 2011, 07:12 PM~19926853
> *BRING YOUR CAR AND ILL PUT ONE ON FOR YOU!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you ready :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mannyjr520 (Jul 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Feb 21 2011, 05:11 PM~19925751
> *big al said so
> *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 4 2011, 04:32 PM~20016395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP BUMP,,, TTT LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2011, 01:15 PM~20007359
> *:biggrin:
> *


BIG AL YOUR GONNA GET SENT HOME WITH YOUR TAIL BETWEEN YOUR LEGS!!! LETS DO THIS!!


----------



## low760low (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

WHAT'S UP CHAIO....
LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT ANY T-SHIRTS..... :cheesy: 
PM ME THE SIZES


----------



## mannyjr520 (Jul 4, 2008)

What up chaio


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20158192


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 12 2011, 09:34 PM~19580069
> *What up Chaio.... here is a diffrent shot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

KEEP DOIN' WHAT YOU DOIN' CHAIO :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Street Fame built


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Stay tuned new car coming soon!!!!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey chio hit me with a pm 
I need some info.on doing a ltc 90 soon and kan u send me.flickz on some ltc u have done thanx


----------



## mannyjrGT520 (Jul 10, 2011)

TTT GT


----------



## mannyjrGT520 (Jul 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

CRYING ABOUT THE HEAT TODAY FOO..... ***** IT WAS FRESH:burn:


----------



## COOLCAD01 (Aug 23, 2005)

my homegirl just moved to S.D. and needs help with her hydro setup in her 65 are there any shops or individuals who can help out let me know.


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

WHATS UP G........


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

chio pm me i need a quote...:thumbsup:


----------



## sgutierrez (Feb 5, 2010)

pm me i need a quote to do a 1940 chevy i will give you my number


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Street Fame put in work in LV


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

CHAIO WERE THE FUCK YOU AT *****:dunno:.....STOP HITTIN THE GYM:boink:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g385/biglonche/VIDEO0075.mp4http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g385/biglonche/VIDEO0064.mp4http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g385/biglonche/1f3be3b1.mp4


----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

javib760 said:


>


 and that car does over 96inch damn


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes sir


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

Whats up wanted to know about a car u guys built?? Guy named pancho's green cutlass...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

[h=2]







HOP & CAR WASH FUNDRAISER IN PALMDALE 11/19[/h]_







FUNDRAISER BY HOW HIGH & ALL STARS, GOOD TIMES & DENA 4 LIFE_
How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861​


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

bump fuck you sicko


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


cant wait til im up there you still got it alex?


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

jorge63 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*HAPPY HOLLIDAYS FROM ALL OF US HERE AT 
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..*:h5:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

.TODD said:


> cant wait til im up there you still got it alex?


Yes sir


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## 62Ways (Dec 5, 2011)

sik work


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

street fame surveing fools this sunday


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> street fame surveing fools this sunday


You know it Big Al


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

What good steven seagal looking ass ninja,mr chaio hey fool hit me up and when u goinng to start tha build up on tha hottest shit bout to hit the midwest<BR>


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iablDSdeRV4&sns=em


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Serving at La Gente show


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GT~PLATING said:


>


KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK;;714


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK;;714


WHO SAID IT


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

G-Body King of da West!!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yo you got any work


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

We did it again


----------

